# Them things are low



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Since my car is lowered, I usually have no problem seeing other cars when parallel parking.

Today, I park in front of a 360 Stradale. Those are some low cars. I could only see the top half of the windscreen and the roof. Tough to judge from that perspective.

No, I didn't back into it.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

the elise is >3 inches lower


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> the elise is >3 inches lower


 I'd take the fatass Ferrari.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate said:


> I'd take the fatass Ferrari.


you can't afford it


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> you can't afford it


 How do you know?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate said:


> How do you know?


you don't have a job

---oh...trust fund baby?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> you don't have a job


Yes, I do.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I have yet to come across a lower car than mine on the street. I look at people's suspensions and exhausts a lot.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate said:


> Yes, I do.


what do you do? :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> I have yet to come across a lower car than mine on the street. I look at people's suspensions and exhausts a lot.


The elise will be :neener:

(I think we're talking about height from ground to top of the car)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

it'll be close

the elise is 43.9 inches tall


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

atyclb said:


> what do you do? :dunno:


You forget, Nate's got skillz.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=691797&postcount=70


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate said:


> I'd take the fatass Ferrari.


:thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

atyclb said:


> it'll be close
> 
> the elise is 43.9 inches tall


You even got this bad boy beat by about 4".....


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I have yet to come across a lower car than mine on the street. I look at people's suspensions and exhausts a lot.


are you talking about your car or yourself? :eeps:  :neener:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

no, but aluminum compacts much more efficiently under the same circumstances   



rumratt said:


> Can the elise beat this?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> no, but aluminum compacts much more efficiently under the same circumstances


the Elise's body isn't made of aluminum though


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

atyclb said:


> the Elise's body isn't made of aluminum though


nor does the body provide structure :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> nor does the body provide structure :dunno:


okay okay 

mmm...crumple zones


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

atyclb said:


> it'll be close
> 
> the elise is 43.9 inches tall


That is low! I think my old Europa (the lowest car I ever owned) was about 42 inches.


----------

